# Hidden Fantasy or Rock n' Rose?



## RockStar (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
I need your help deciding on something. After my last midterm I'm going to get myself a perfume at Winners to reward myself for studying hard for the past 2 weeks. 
There are two that I'm interested in:
Britney Spears Hidden Fantasy 30$
Jean Paul Gaultier Ma Dame Rose n' Roll 44$

I know how Hidden Fantasy smells and I like it but it does not wow me. I know I'm gonna buy it eventually but is 30$ a good deal?
I LOVE the smell of the original Ma Dame and 44$ is a great price for a Gaultier perfume but I'm not sure if the LE Rose n' Roll smells just like it and there's no way to find out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So I'm gonna ask for your advice. Which one should I pick?


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 16, 2010)

Dont know anything about JPG, but I do have Hidden Fantasy, I got the 100ml bottle for about $36AU, and I LOVE it!! It isnt sophisticated or complex, but it does smell beautiful, has great sillage and longevity and credit is due for this fragrance, simplicity doesn't mean low grade. I rank it as highly as some of my HE frags


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't buy "celebrity" perfume, so I would go with Rock N' Rose (which is very nice!)


----------



## panther27 (Mar 16, 2010)

I LOVE Rock N Rose,not Hidden Fantasy so much.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Mar 17, 2010)

I love the original Fantasy! Why don't u buy mini bottles of both lol thats what I do alot now because I love trying new perfumes.


----------

